# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] picture images and the like

## martindwilson

is it just me or the threads i tend  look at
that have images attached more and more often?
seems to be a marked increase.
maybe it should be made harder to find how too
or when attempted make a message pop up about workbooks not images please 
unless it is really really really really really really really really really really really really necessary!

----------


## Alf

> maybe it should be made harder to find how too
>  or when attempted make a message pop up about workbooks not images please



Why worry, since thanks to the forum tech department all of us using Microsoft Explorer have been unable to view images since august last year,

So given time they certainly will stop users of Google Chrome, Mozilla Firefox and Opera to view images as well.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .........all of us using Microsoft Explorer have been unable to view images since august last year,
> 
> So given time they certainly will stop users of Google Chrome, Mozilla Firefox and Opera to view images as well.
> 
> Alf



Hi Alf, not sure if this is relevant to you…
.. but I just tackled this problem for the first time here: (Post # 24)
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post3994979
… and I posted an Image which I am able to see at my end in Both Internet Explorer 9 and Google Chrome…

Alan

P.s. I use Vista on a fairly old Acer Notebook ( Acer Aspire 4810tZG). – I am not to good generally with computers so I do not know if any of that is relevant or makes a difference.

----------


## Alf

Hi Alan

Thanks for your info. Unfortunately the problem is I can't see any uploaded images, which is my problem. Has to do with my persistance in using Internet Explorer as my browser. 

I can still upload images but once uploaded I can't view them! Don't know what the IT department in this forum has for grudge about Microsoft but since august last year users of internet explorer 10 to 11 at least can't view images.

Alf

----------


## Kyle123

Uploading jpegs generally isn't a problem, the issue is that the server isn't configured properly for png files - it just happens that most screen capture (including the snipping tool) capture png images.

I've told them umpteen times how to fix it, but no-one's interested

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Hi Alan
> 
> Thanks for your info. Unfortunately the problem is I can't see any uploaded images, which is my problem. Has to do with my persistance in using Internet Explorer as my browser. .......
> Alf



.  OK. Yes, I thought maybe it was a problem for you related to the internet explorer 10 to 11 as you and others are continually reporting these problems.. 

.   I too am persistent in using Internet Explorer as my browser. I have little Computer experience but I do not like Google Chrome as it is big and keeps spying on me. I have just been lucky that I am using I.E. 9 .-  I always experiment when posting in forums  with the two browsers. I often get lucky and IE 9 works good for me and occasionally even better than Google Chrome. Sorry I cannot comment with IE 10 or IE 11 – I have been unable to install it on my older Vista systems.

Alan.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Uploading jpegs generally isn't a problem, the issue is that the server isn't configured properly for png files - it just happens that most screen capture (including the snipping tool) capture png images.....



Hi kyle,
.  not sure if this is relevant….  I use Microsoft Paint with its snipping tool. When I save I get a .jpg File.. That is what I tried for example here today:
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post3994979
.  As I mentioned I see clearly the image  in IE 9 and Google Chrome. 
*.  can you see that image? in Post #24*  And what System  /and Browser are you using?

----------


## Kyle123

Yes, but that's because it's a jpeg which work fine. The issue is with pngs.

I thought you didn't use Chrome  :Wink: 

If you don't like Chrome, use Chromium - it's open source so you can see no-one's spying on you

----------


## Kyle123

IE9 is now very long in the tooth and you'll find it's supported less and less by websites (you'll notice things simply not working), it's also much slower than Firefox, it's definately worth looking at an alternative main browser

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ….
> 
> I thought you didn't use Chrome 
> 
> If you don't like Chrome, use Chromium…….



.   Occasionally Chrome works better than IE 9. So I keep it there just for the flexibility – I experiment sometimes with chrome if something does not work in my preferred IE9. Occasionally it works for something when IE 9 does not. 
.  I would like to try out IE 10 and IE 11, but as I mentioned my old system does not support it..

… thanks for the Chromium tip. I will try experimenting with that and Firefox sometime.








> Yes, but that's because it's a jpeg which work fine. The issue is with pngs.
> …..



.  Ok. I did not quite grasp that. sorry. 
.  But if anyone using the pngs tries out the Microsoft Paint way to get a .jpg instead that may get them over the problem of posting and seeing Screenshot Pictures
.  I just hit lucky – The first time I tried a Screen shot in my life last week it came out as a .jpeg. ( I do not know what a pngs is!. )

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> IE9 is now very long in the tooth and you'll find it's supported less and less by websites (you'll notice things simply not working), it's also much slower than Firefox, it's definately worth looking at an alternative main browser



... OK.  :Smilie:  Thanks for the info ( I notice IE 9 it is getting slower all the time on most of my computers. Luckilly my main computer has a problem / bug and will not accept any updates.... so whatever the "powers that be" chuck in the updates to kill my  IE 9 does not effect my main computer..!!!!)

Alan

----------


## Alf

To add to Kyle's comments about IE9 "getting long in the tooth" I would add the security aspects on using a browser that old.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> To add to Kyle's comments about IE9 "getting long in the tooth" I would add the security aspects on using a browser that old.
> 
> Alf




.      Thanks for the advice. I will bear it in mind. I cannot unfortunately install IE 10 or IE 11 (when I try it says it is not compatible or possible on my (Vista) operating system..
.      I have heard that Firefox  is good. I will maybe try that sometime. But my limited Computer memory is a bit full (as is my limited computer brain), - Google Chrome seemed to take a lot of memory compared with IE 9 and strangely keeps getting bigger  Apps and all sorts of Google stuff things which I have no idea about keep being added..  and weirdest of all since my wife ONCE logged in on my computer with here Smart Phone Gmail account anyone with her Smart phone number seems to be able to see everything I do at home???  
Alan

----------


## snb

> ... I would add the security aspects on using a browser that old.



Can you provide any detail ?

----------


## Alf

Perhaps this link, see table in middel of the page. Again this is Microsoft telling us how safe their browsers are i.e. to be taken with a grain of salt

http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/arch...-holidays.aspx

There is also the microsoft program "EMNET" Enhanced Mitigation Experience Toolkit that you can add to increase security. As with most Microsoft program this seem to be a "mixed" blessing. Myself I find it usefull.

Alf

----------


## Anand.ch

sir we have one problem plz solve this

,=INDEX(performance!$E$2:$L$301,MATCH(today!$E2&today!$F2&today!$G2&today!$H2&today!$I2&today!$J2&today!$K2,performance!$E$2:$E$301&performance!$F$2:$F$301&performance!$G$2:$G$301&performance!$H$2:$H$301&performance!$I$2:$I$301&performance!$J$2:$J$301&performance!$K$2:$K$301,0),8) 

this formula was given exject but we want +/- 3% range between plz solve my problem


thank u Advance

----------


## snb

There's a complete lack of any detail of any security risk. As far as I can see it's only a selling 'argument' (or lie if you prefer) for new insufficiently tested prototypes of software, that have to be tested by users who believe those 'arguments'.
Why do you cite that commercially motivated crap without any critical hesitation ?

----------


## Anand.ch

sir 
 sir we have one problem plz solve this conditinal match in excel

,=INDEX(performance!$E$2:$L$301,MATCH(today!$E2&today!$F2&today!$G2&today!$H2&today!$I2&today!$J2&today!$K2,performance!$E$2:$E$301&performance!$F$2:$F$301&performance!$G$2:$G$301&performance!$H$2:$H$301&performance!$I$2:$I$301&performance!$J$2:$J$301&performance!$K$2:$K$301,0),8) 

this formula was given exject but we want +/- 3% range between plz solve my problem


thank u Advance

----------


## Alf

Do tell me then without any ranting which Microsoft browser is the safest and why.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> sir we have one problem plz solve this
> 
> ............
> 
> thank u Advance



Sir, you are in the wrong Sub Forum. Please go here
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-general/
.
Thanking you in Advance
Alan

----------


## Kyle123

@snb, are you trolling?

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ...... Unfortunately the problem is I can't see any uploaded images, which is my problem. .......I can still upload images but once uploaded I can't view them! Don't know what the IT department in this forum has for grudge about Microsoft but since august last year users of internet explorer 10 to 11 at least can't view images.
> 
> Alf



.  Hi Alf,
*Re: picture images and the like*

.    I think I understanding now from further readings of many Threads on this Theme, that the issues you and others are having are to a large part related to .png files IE 10 and IE 11, which I am unable to comment on as I do not have IE 10 or IE 11..
.    However I have taken my learning of the Image Theme a bit further and tried out the first .pngs of my life just now, starting at Post #8 here:
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...he-like-2.html
.    If you had the time I would be very interested in some feedback as to what you are able to see there in the images I have posted..* BUT specifically Post # 8 and Post # 12*  -- the rest of the Thread I have somewhat cluttered up with my Experimenting and I do not wish to give you a headache by suggesting you view all that!!
(And if you could mention for completeness adain which (Browser)  system you are using that would be great)


 It seems to be a never ending Theme, I still have issues. For example I see all 4 of my Images from Post #8 and # 12 on some of my computers in IE 8 IE 9 and Google Chrome. 
.   I think *for my limited use* of Images I have done it a bit to death. I have several options now.. If I need to post I will Post the same image with 2  3 Methods and just hope that the recipient is able to see at least one!! 

Many Thanks
Alan

. P.s..  At the risk of trying your patience.. Could you tell me why you and others for Forum Images choose to use .png rather than .jpeg. ( Please forgive my ignorance  I am very new to computers !)

----------


## Kyle123

As I mentioned, pngs are common since they are the output of the default windows snipping tool - at least on windows 7 &8, dunno bout vista since I've never been unfortunate enough to use it  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi Kyle,





> As I mentioned, pngs are common since they are the output of the default windows snipping tool ......)



..  Thanks for that input. I’ve never tried the default windows snipping tool so I did not appreciate that..  I just stumbled at the first try on the following route…
..Alt Print(To Copy Screen to Clipboard)   … Paste in Microsoft Paint….. Snip  …. Save as   .jpeg   (  or  “.png” )…… etc..

.. I guess you’ll say that method  is as out dated and long in the tooth as my vista (and me!) ?

Alan
P.s. (not quite sure why people do not change then to .jpeg if the helps?  … seems quick to do… But I am probably missing something again).

----------


## Kyle123

Probably because they have no concept of file type and that it may not work on this forum. Snipping tool allows you to select areas of the page rather than the whole screen and having to crop it in paint

----------


## Pete_UK

Also, the default Windows setting is not to show file extensions, so most people will be unaware of the file type anyway.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein



----------


## Alf

Hi Alan

Yes that's correct, I can't see any uploaded png files. Perhaps I should have been a bit more specific in my description of the problem saying that png files is the problem.

It's a minor nuisance but if I really need to see the image (png file) I can use my Galaxy Tab 3 to view the thread. Then I have no problem to see the image. So what it boils down to is that if an OP uploads a png file to illustrate the problem he/she needs help with I normally skip these threads since I can't see what the problem is and digging out my surf pad is mostly to much of a bother.

Alf

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .......
> 
> Yes that's correct, I can't see any uploaded png files. .......



Hi Alf,
.  Thanks for the reply..
.  Thanks to all your responses I am now getting a nice and clear “Picture Image”  in my head of the issues!

..Alan

P.s. . BTW. Do you see that Image in Post #27 above on your Internet Explorer?  ( I E 11? ). It is a .png , but obtained by a long winded method which I must admit is probably not worth the bother. (I was just trying it for what has become my “Image learning Weekend Part – time Project!!” )

----------


## Tony Valko

> ...the default windows snipping tool







> Snipping tool allows you to select areas of the page rather than the whole screen and having to crop it in paint



What is this "snipping tool" you're talking about?

I use Win7 and as far as I know the only photo editing tool is Paint (which is not very intuitive as to how it works).

----------


## Kyle123

Just type snipping into the search box on the start menu. It isn't a photo editing tool, rather a screen capture tool, it simply allows you to draw a box/shape around a section of the screen and it saves it as an image


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Doc.AElstein

KyleSnipping1.JPG

can you see that?....(you have to be logged - in to see it)
.  My first attempt following Kyles instructions. The snipping Tool is well hidden, just like Paint. - That is how I found Paint - typing Paint in the start menu search box.
.....
.  After drawing a ring around the above I saved it. I had .jpeg, .png etc options to choose from. In fact in my (Old Vista) system the default was shown as .jpeg. So if you guys in IE 10 IE 11 can see that , then I have a very quick direct way now to post an image in Excel Forum  :Smilie: 

Alan

P.s. Here again as a .png

....
   I expect you can see that as well (and you do not need to be logged - in)
..
.   But the method is a bit long winded as I mentioned in the Threads where I was playing around with this Image stuff over the last weekend..

----------


## Kyle123

I'd never really bothered paying attention to that. Looks like they changed the default, makes sense really, a png image will give a much clearer picture for a screenshot:

aa.JPG
bb.PNG


Edit: they don't look much clearer on here though

----------


## Kyle123

oops somehow deleted the photos from my last post

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I'd never really bothered paying attention to that. Looks like they changed the default, makes sense really, a png image will give a much clearer picture for a screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: they don't look much clearer on here though



Morning Kyle...

.  1)





> I'd never really bothered paying attention to that. Looks like they changed the default, makes sense really, a png image will give a much clearer picture for a screenshot:
> ........        Edit: they don't look much clearer on here though



.
.  Makes sense I suppose to have changed the default the default along the time as things like better clarity got better. So I suppose some people got caught out as it changed from .jpeg to .png.  
.  But I think/ thought?  the point was that some people cannot see .png. So it is good that we have discussed that one a bit. Might help some people to sort out their Image Posting problems if they "go back" to .jpeg - as you say for Forum posting  the quality of .jpeg seems good enough.

.   2)  Just to confuse the issue a bit..* I cannot see* whatever you posted as images in Post #33 !!
-  not sure if that has to do with the two versions of IMG there is kicking about. I tackled that one in Post #1 here
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...ly-needed.html
… but actually I see in the editor now that your IMG  links seem quite different to mine. !? – They access Excel  Forum attachments somehow. Mine use the long winded way of accessing a free upload site. All getting a bit confusing again. But I think once I get some more feedback on what people see from my Testing image Threads then I will see that I can always post Images that anyone can see. But again,  JFYI,  those 2 you sent in Post #33 do not come up for me

Alan

----------


## Kyle123

Just refresh the page, I updated the psot

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Morning Kyle...
> ........ But again,  JFYI,  those 2 you sent in Post #33 do not come up for me
> 
> Alan









> oops somehow deleted the photos from my last post



... ah I see you noticed.... Our last two replies crossed in cyber space.....

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Just refresh the page, I updated the psot



.... yep... and again we crossed in cyberspace  - as you say you updated the *"Psot"* ....!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

pngs will work fine when hosted remotely since the remote site will have the correct mime type set - this site doesn't

----------


## Tony Valko

> Just type snipping into the search box on the start menu.



OK, got it.

Hmmm...

That's the first time I've ever seen or heard of this snipping tool.

Looks simple and effective. I'll have to play with it a bit to get the hang of it.

Thanks!  :Cool:

----------


## snb

It was always there:

Clipboard05.png

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ....
> 
> Attachment 379115



.. Thanks snb!  .. Another option... But it seems a bit complicated to use at first glance. ..It is not immediately obvious how to save a screen shot to a file as it is in Snipping Tool. I just did a quick try on my XL2010 – I did something wrong and it pasted an image into the excel Spreadsheet- It is now  taking about an hour to recover, that is to say delete what I pasted in!!!!!. 
. Do you happen to know of any simple instructions for it’s use to do a simple screenshot and save to a file as we are using here?.. If not, no problem, I guess it is to be found somewhere By Googling or whatever..(I have a few minutes now while Excel is busy!!!!) 

Thanks
Alan

P.s.





> It was always there:



? – I found it in my (German) XL2010

Inset2010.JPG

…   But not in my (German) XL2007?

Insert2007.JPG

.  At first glance I did not see it in my XL2003 either (But I use that very little – I started late with computing and Excel  - I am most used to the New Ribbon layout from XL2007)

----------


## Doc.AElstein

..Ah  . I just did a quick Google. I think what snb showed is one of many ways to paste a picture into a spreadsheet. We were looking at ways to get a .jpeg (or .png) file showing part of a Spreadsheet or whatever to then paste into a Forum Thread. So not relevant here. But please correct me if I am wrong..”_As a beginner I may………..be talking rubbish!”_

Alan

----------


## Pete_UK

I can't see what snb has posted in Post #41 - just a placeholder for the .png file.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I can't see what snb has posted in Post #41 - just a placeholder for the .png file.
> 
> Pete



I see
Clipboard05.png
There in Post #41 when I am logged out.

But when I log –in I usually see his screenshot image. (Sometimes I seem to have to refresh the page a couple of times before seeing all images)

…. But I guess if he is using a .png, then it ties up with our earlier discussions to do with the difficulty in seeing .pngs.

.  Here for your convenience is his .png resaved as a .jpeg (I simply clicked on it; saved it; Then opened it with Microsoft Paint; and resaved it as .jpeg.


Clipboard05.jpg


Alan

----------


## Doc.AElstein

P.s. .. and just for fun the .png file using my long winded method. I think everyone can see that

----------


## Pete_UK

Thanks, Alan.

It would be better for all, though, if the Tech Team fixed the problem in the site software.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> .....better for all, though, if the Tech Team fixed the problem in the site software.
> 
> Pete



Ah Those people again! 

Post #10  etc.
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...orum-copy.html

…….  One day like God they will “appear” and the Forum World will live happily ever after.. :Smilie: 

_"As a Beginnner I may be talking a lot of......_  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> ........
> 
> That's the first time I've ever seen or heard of this snipping tool.
> 
> Looks simple and effective. I'll have to play with it a bit to get the hang of it.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi
.. just a quick bit of feedback on this one. I have been snipping quite a bit now for a week. It is a nice little tool. No real problems yet (in :  XP ; or Vista ; or  Windows 7(Starter) ).
.    Always bit tricky to find. So either I searched for it as Kyle suggested or 
I looked somewhere like: 
C:\Windows\System32   then looked down there a very long list to find a SnippingTool listed as an Anwendung (English: Application). I then found it wise to select and right click mouse on that to get a desktop Icon link
.
.  I could not find it on some old XP computers or on my Windows 7(Starter) computer. So I googled a bit and found a few free downloads .  These comes up finally a bit different as Snipping Tool Plus. It looks a bit different but they both appear to work similarly (eventually). 

.  In SnippingTool after I select an area of the screen to capture a preview window comes up and I can SaveAs where I can select .png  .jpeg    etc..  For SnippingToolPlus it works similar but the preview Window is a bit different. The SaveAs is almost hidden to the right of a Save icon.  
(Initially I chose the Save Icon and I could  select where but not what type of file it saves. I am not sure what form this saves it as it was just described as data. (But it opened in Paint for example and you can re-save there as .jpeg or .png  ..etcas you prefer..) ). However this was not always the case on all computers.. so just be aware of that one as it could catch you out initially  always best  to select the SaveAs initially to be sure of what you form you save. Particularly important that due to the continuing Forum issues with image posting currently!!!!)

.  Hope that may help anyone stumbling on this thread when looking at the Image Posting issue!

Alan.

.P.s. Somehow (my computer knowledge is very little) by trial and error I have obtained / stored a complete copy of the downloaded Snipping Tool Plus, which I have been able to transfer from computer to computer and it appears to then work
. For anyone like me that does not like Downloading programs from an unknown source I will attach here that actual (Zipped File)

https://app.box.com/s/0i2tpvacqqpp7ih90bu0gh5a2s5pasnd

----------


## Kyle123

I'm not entirely sure a forum is not an "unknown source"  :Wink:

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> I'm not entirely sure a forum is not an "unknown source"





OK  :Smilie: . I just thought an actual file might be less risky than going through the whole download process where these days you have to be very careful what you both check *AND uncheck a*s you go along to avoid all other crap coming down the internet line….
.. I also assumed the EF Software probably had some check that automatically checked that  I was not uploading here anything dodgy…

.. but as you know…_ “As a beginner… I am not too sure yet what I am talking about….._”
So Thanks for the profi input!

Alan.

----------


## teylyn

I've just been pointed to this thread by a moderator who cannot see png images in this forum. So, I think I will repeat here what I wrote in reply to the moderator in this thread. 





> So png images posted in this forum cannot be seen in all modern browsers? 
> 
> I suggest you take that up with the forum owner. He should be outraged. PNG files are a web standard and the only problem older versions of IE have is that IE did not honor the transparency in PNGs. But that was back in IE 6 days. 
> 
> I need to be mindful of the lack of knowledge of the tech team and post images as attachments. Is that what you're saying?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Other VBulletin forums don't have problems with png files. I won't adjust to the tech team's skill level and make their problem go away. That's tackling the problem from the wrong end.



I may have gotten used to the tech team's lack of skills, but I'm not prepared to jump through extra hoops to make their lives easier.

----------


## FDibbins

teylyn, thank you for adding your voice to this thread (and I really do mean that sincerely)  It may be a forlorn hope, but perhaps the more this is raised, something may get done about it.  It is as frustrating for me (and others) as Im sure it is for you

----------


## teylyn

It really paints a very sad picture of the quality of this forum's technical platform.  I'm sure if this problem directly affected the owner's revenue from this forum, a fix would be applied immediately. 

PNG is the default for the Windows 7 Snipping Tool, Techsmith's SnagIt, screen captures taken with Microsoft Office tools and saved as pictures, and many other popular tools. AND it overcomes the shortfalls of both GIF (limited color palette) and JPG (blurry screenshots because of anti-aliasing) files. That's why it's such a great file format.

Most modern systems that create screenshots will save them as PNG. 

A forum that helps people with problems in current software should be able to serve PNGs to all browsers.

Ah, well, there are other forums that do that. So, just post your question on *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or *** or instead. 

Asterisks replace forums that actually work, but cannot be named due to rule 13a.

----------


## Kyle123

It's such a trivial fix too...

----------


## teylyn

Kyle, you mean you know how to fix it? That would be great. Send a note to Vai and make sure to attach a schedule of your hourly rates.

----------


## Kyle123

haha, you think I'd get paid? They don't even seem to pay the peeps who do the commercial services...

----------


## teylyn

Why am I not surprised ...

I choose to step away from the keyboard now.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Here IMG Code is ON



On the Most of the main “Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum” it is OFF
( on Non English Excel it is ON ? )

It is ON in Office 365

OFF in Access 
OFF in Outlook
OFF in  Word 
ON  in Power point
ON in Windows

ON in Commercial Services
ON in Hello Introduce yourself
ON in Suggestions for Improvements
OFF in Tips and Tutorials
ON in Water colors

OFF in Testing

… roughly speaking ( I do not know actual viewing figures… ) , it is OFF in the most popular ones giving generally one less chance of having a way to post an Image.  And the one where you might like to test it is OFF as well…

…..That’s good NOT   OR   is maybe.. ? ( caught me out a few times.. not sure if it changed or whether it always was.

Alan

----------


## FlameRetired

Withdrawn by FR

----------

